# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحةحديث :  هُمُومٌ لَزِمَتْنِى وَدُيُونٌ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ.

## احمد ابو انس

1557 - حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ الْغُدَانِىُّ أَخْبَرَنَا غَسَّانُ بْنُ عَوْفٍ أَخْبَرَنَا الْجُرَيْرِىُّ عَنْ أَبِى نَضْرَةَ عَنْ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِىِّ قَالَ دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ الْمَسْجِدَ فَإِذَا هُوَ بِرَجُلٍ مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ يُقَالُ لَهُ أَبُو أُمَامَةَ فَقَالَ « يَا أَبَا أُمَامَةَ مَا لِى أَرَاكَ جَالِسًا فِى الْمَسْجِدِ فِى غَيْرِ وَقْتِ الصَّلاَةِ ». قَالَ هُمُومٌ لَزِمَتْنِى وَدُيُونٌ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. قَالَ « أَفَلاَ أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلاَمًا إِذَا أَنْتَ قُلْتَهُ أَذْهَبَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ هَمَّكَ وَقَضَى عَنْكَ دَيْنَكَ ». قَالَ قُلْتُ بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. قَالَ « قُلْ إِذَا أَصْبَحْتَ وَإِذَا أَمْسَيْتَ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّى أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْهَمِّ وَالْحَزَنِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَقَهْرِ الرِّجَالِ ». قَالَ فَفَعَلْتُ ذَلِكَ فَأَذْهَبَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ هَمِّى وَقَضَى عَنِّى دَيْنِى.
ما صحة هذا الحديث؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*إسناده ضعيف، لضعف غسان هذا، قال الحافظ عنه: "لين الحديث". كما أن الجريري: وهو سعيد بن إياس، كان قد اختلط قبل موته بثلاث سنين، قاله الحافظ.
ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن...". الدعاء، شاهد في "الصحيح".
ويغلب على ظني أني قد أجبتُ عن هذا الحديث، قديمًا في (المجلس العلمي)، ولكن لم تسعفني طريقة البحث الجديدة عنه، والله المستعان.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم

===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
والحديث ضعفه العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في ضعيف أبي داود ( 272 ) وقال :
 قلت : إسناده ضعيف. واستغربه المصنف في رواية الآجري عنه. وقال المنذري: " غسان ضُعّف ") .
إسناده: حدثنا أحمد بن عبيد الله الغدانِيُ: أخبرنا غسان بن عوف.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، رجاله ثقات؛ غير غسان بنِ عوف، ضعفه الساجي والأزدي، وقال العقيْلِيّ : " لا يتابع على كثير من حديثه ".
قلت: وهذا الحديث من الأحاديث التي جاءت في أسئلة الأجري للمصنف، فقال: " سألت أبا داود عن غسان بن عوف الذي يحدث عن الجُريرِيِّ بحديث الدعاء؟ فقال: شيخ بصري، وهذا حديث غريب ".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> نفع الله بكم .
> والحديث ضعفه العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في ضعيف أبي داود ( 272 ) وقال :
>  قلت : إسناده ضعيف. واستغربه المصنف في رواية الآجري عنه. وقال المنذري: " غسان ضُعّف ") .
> إسناده: حدثنا أحمد بن عبيد الله الغدانِيُ: أخبرنا غسان بن عوف.
> قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، رجاله ثقات؛ غير غسان بنِ عوف، ضعفه الساجي والأزدي، وقال العقيْلِيّ : " لا يتابع على كثير من حديثه ".
> قلت: وهذا الحديث من الأحاديث التي جاءت في أسئلة الأجري للمصنف، فقال: " سألت أبا داود عن غسان بن عوف الذي يحدث عن الجُريرِيِّ بحديث الدعاء؟ فقال: شيخ بصري، وهذا حديث غريب ".



بورك فيكم


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

أثابكم الله مشايخنا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=297333

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قال المصنف رحمه الله تعالى: [ حدثنا أحمد بن عبيد الله الغداني أخبرنا غسان بن عوف أخبرنا الجريري عن أبي نضرة عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: (دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ذات يوم المسجد فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له: أبو أمامة فقال: يا أبا أمامة ! ما لي أراك جالساً في المسجد في غير وقت الصلاة؟! قال: هموم لزمتني وديون يا رسول الله! قال: أفلا أعلمك كلاماً إذا أنت قلته أذهب الله عز وجل همك، وقضى عنك دينك؟ قال: قلت: بلى يا رسول الله! قال: قل إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، وأعوذ بك من الجبن والبخل، وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال. قال: ففعلت ذلك فأذهب الله عز وجل همي، وقضى عني ديني) ] . هذه الألفاظ كلها جاءت في أحاديث صحيحة مرت بنا، ولكن هذه القصة جاءت من هذا الطريق، وفيه من لا يصح الاحتجاج به، و الألباني رحمه الله ضعف هذا الحديث، ولعل التضعيف يتعلق بالقصة، وأما بالنسبة لمتن الحديث وما فيه من ألفاظ فكل الألفاظ التي فيه جاءت في أحاديث صحيحة ثابتة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
تراجم رجال إسناد حديث (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن..)
…
قوله: [ حدثنا أحمد بن عبيد الله الغداني ] . أحمد بن عبيد الله الغداني صدوق، أخرج له البخاري وأبو داود . [ عن غسان بن عوف ] . وهو لين الحديث، وهذا هو الذي ضعف به الحديث، أخرج له أبو داود وحده. [ عن الجريري ] . سعيد بن إياس الجريري ثقة، أخرج له أصحاب الكتب الستة. [ عن أبي نضرة ] . أبو نضرة هو المنذر بن مالك بن قطعة ، وهو ثقة أخرج له البخاري تعليقاً ومسلم وأصحاب السنن. [ عن أبي سعيد ] . أبو سعيد هو سعد بن مالك بن سنان الخدري رضي الله عنه، صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأحد السبعة المعروفين بكثرة الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
الكتاب : شرح سنن أبي داود ـ عبد المحسن العباد
المرجع : الشاملة .

----------

